# I would urge everyone to...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...keep their medical exams current. I just had my yearly physical (with colonoscopy) blood tests and dental prophilaxis. Finding out you need something done AFTER the S hits the F may be a lot more complicated than taking care of it now.

This year I got the "Any weapons in the home?" question for the first time. I just answered "No" and we moved on. Unless my doctor is a certified firearms instructor, I don't need any safety lecture from him. I'm sure corporate makes him ask this. It's none of their business.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Yes, I keep a Mishone katana and Morgan bo staff above my aquarium full of zombie heads."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sound advise Sidekahr.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just yesterday, I had my annual exam and blood work two days prior.
Other than the type two, everything else was ok.
I had one of those BS questionnaires to fill out.
It had no gun question on it, but did ask some other intrusive ones, such as throw rugs, hand rail in tub, wear seat belt when driving.
I put a line through any I thought were intrusive.
I filled it out in front of the doc with my SIG 228 and mags laying on his desk.
THEN, CAME THE DISCUSSION! HE WANTS to get a handgun to carry!!!! 
Will be bringing him to my backyard range to learn to use one.
He was amazed over the Crimson Trace grips on it, I cleared the piece and let him try pointing with it.
Turned the room lights out so he could see the night sights.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Throw rugs are a health concern? Just wait for the throw rug registry to be brought in by executive order. Remember registration equals confiscation!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mandatory purchasing of smoke and carbon monoxide detectors, too. It'll help the economy!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When they ask me the weapons question I'll say "And How!!!" Like Spanky!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Mandatory purchasing of smoke and carbon monoxide detectors, too. It'll help the economy!


This was another question asked, which I lined out.

I can understand them asking if I wanted to kill myself or anyone else, but not if my home is well lighted or not.

Another series they asked were;

had sex in the last year, if yes, male or female or both, How many acts for the year, was it protected, how many different partners.

These are IMHO just the entry level questions.

They will become more intrusive as time passes.

The tentacles of CONTROL are winding their way into every facet in our lives.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Doing it. Good idea though, I do bloodwork every year (with exam) and regular dental exams/cleanings every 6 months.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...keep their medical exams current. I just had my yearly physical (with colonoscopy) blood tests and dental prophilaxis. Finding out you need something done AFTER the S hits the F may be a lot more complicated than taking care of it now.
> 
> This year I got the "Any weapons in the home?" question for the first time. I just answered "No" and we moved on. Unless my doctor is a certified firearms instructor, I don't need any safety lecture from him. I'm sure corporate makes him ask this. It's none of their business.


Did you get any glossies from the colonoscopy you'd like to share? Bazinga!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

cdell said:


> Throw rugs are a health concern? Just wait for the throw rug registry to be brought in by executive order. Remember registration equals confiscation!


Throw rug = prayer rug on the survey?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Did you get any glossies from the colonoscopy you'd like to share? Bazinga!


They DID give me pictures, can you believe it! I'm not going to share, however. Just think back to when you were being born onto this earth; they look kinda like that. Bazinga!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been on the receiving "end" of colonoscopies every 2 years since 1993. I always get photos. 
Since I'm was paramedic and my wife a nurse, we always compare.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Throw rug = prayer rug on the survey?


Trip hazard for us older folks.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Trip hazard for us older folks.


I'd trip even if it wasn't there!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just got back from my VA annual physical.
The only time I had to fill out a questionnaire for them was years ago at my initial intake.

Before you see the Doc, you meet with his nurse, who takes blood pressure, temp, etc, AND asks questions "any changes since last year", "any problems", etc.
Thrown in there were several sneaky PTSD questions, which I immediately recognized and was able to provide the "correct" answers. Every year they ask, and every year they hear the "right" answers -- they have NEVER asked if I have guns. As they do for so many other veterans. Is there a connection? 
The VA treated me for PTSD back before the computer era, so that does not show up on their screen. And I have never applied for a service connected disability for PTSD. I'll be willing to bet that when the time comes, those will be the very first to have their weapons confiscated.

My family doctor has never asked about guns, either. Maybe that is some kind of city thing?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am so tired of doctors , I am getting ready for Baratric surgery in March it's doctors and test every month .Then in 14 months it starts all over again to get rid of the extra skin . I hope every thing gets done before TSHTF . LOL :-?


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good advise, I need to start getting my together. I'm at that age where I need to start getting more regular check ups too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just got an eye exam and new glasses. The old glasses were out of prescription because my one eye got better and the other one had something turn clockwise or something. You have to take care of yourself.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

luckily, my Doc is a Viet Nam Vet, he has 10 times more guns that I do. When we get to the gun questions, it ends up a 15 minute discussion on our latest acquisitions.

P.S.
THEY WILL NEVER TAKE MY THROW RUGS


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I cured my colonoscopy issues when I showed my goofy doctor Mr. Sig and assured him it would be hot and empty before he shoved any foreign objects up my pucker string. He decided I did not need to have it done after all. I guess he isnt really as dumb as he appears.


----------

